# RENEWLIFE: Focusing on Gut Health this Spring



## Dawn (Mar 18, 2020)

I know with the new season approaching, we are all trying to put our best foot forward. For some of us, that means focusing on our health and well being this spring! One thing we all forgot to think about when it comes to our health is our gut health, which can ultimately affect our weight, mood and cognitive ability. Gut health issues can lead to digestive troubles, stomach aches, skin issues, food intolerance and the list goes on. See below for the number one women’s probiotic to get ahead of your gut health this spring!

Made with 25 billion live cultures, *RenewLife’s Ultimate Flora Probiotic* is designed to support a digestive balance and a healthy immune system. Delayed release capsules ensure the probiotics reach your gut and multiple probiotic strains reflect the natural diversity of your gut. Free of gluten, dairy and soy, this product is the perfect option for anyone to start focusing on their gut health.  *$17*, RenewLIfe.com, Drugstores


----------

